# stocking a 29 gal ?????



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello Everyone...

I usually stick to CA cichlids, but I have a extra 29 gal sitting around, and I want to try soomething different. I want a colorful, pretty busy tank, I have oscars, so i already have the "wet pets"... So i was wondering what africans would be colorful and get along in a 29 gal . Please give me your suggestions, along with name and number of each fish you would recommend.

Thank you,
Bam204


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Multies will fill your 29 gallon with activity.
If you start with a group of 4-6, they will pick territories and then the fun begins.

Mine use the whole tank, top to bottom. They _*don't hide *_in their shells and are out and about either bulldozing the sand or cruising the upper water areas.
They have spawned and the little babies look like lint hovering around in there. :lol:

Put some java fern and anubia, for color, on rock piles used as dividers. Put shell piles around and let the games begin.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

This is the species that is referred to above: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1749


----------



## Whitespy9 (Oct 8, 2007)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

Having a larger foot print (29 gallon long tank) will let you get away with some different combos.


----------

